# antec 900 audio not working



## DocHoliday19 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey, i just built my first computer today :] everything went smooth and is working except my audio ports. The only one that works is the rear green. The rear pink works but i have to yell into my mic in order for people to hear me.

My case = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

My mobo = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127030

Ive updated all the drivers i can think of, switched the connector between HD and AC'97 but nothings working. Im not sure but i think i connected everything properly.

Pics = http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn232/DocHoliday19/IM000925.jpg

First pic is the 1394 and usb connectors that both lead to the front panel

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn232/DocHoliday19/IM000925.jpg

Second pic is of the HD/ AC'97 connector.

Am i plugging all the cords in the right spots? 

Bah i really need my mic to start working, any help would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## DocHoliday19 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well i seem to have gotten the front green input to work. I switched the cord inside to the AC'97 and changed the setting in bois to AC'97.

The mic is the problem now. Front port doesnt work at all. Rear port still has same issue with me having to yell into it.

I need to get this mic working asap.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Check out THIS PDF download. Its the manual for your board. Check out page 19, it has the connection instructions and pin layouts for the audio in/out etc. Im sure there will be a troubleshooting section in there somewhere too.


----------

